# 90 gal stand, what do you think



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all. I've designed a stand for a 90 gal... Do you all think this is built like a tank? It would end up with 20 "L" grooves (actually a few more for the plywood). It might be a pain in the butt to build.

Click below for the image.

Screenshot


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

that is pretty much just like i built my stand for my 90... i didn' use any center legs or supports, i don't think you need them, but that's just me... but none the less, should be a very sturdy tank. looks good so far.


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

I modified the design to just have a simple 2x4 center support (for simplicity's sake).

I can use a pocket hole jig to screw the 2x4 to the bottom and top boards.


----------



## LIVINGLIFE (Jan 15, 2009)

After seeing your design, and you saying your going to use 2x4's for the support. I think i went overboard when I built my stand for a 125g. I used 4x6's for the legs and center support. I was told it was going to weigh about 1500 lbs after h2o, substrate,and river rocks. :lol:


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

ok i changed the design to simply use 2x4s since i screwed up my first attempt (it was warped so i decided to start over)

here's what it looks like now:


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

You are going way over board. Have you seen the stands that come with the fish tanks? I have a 125 gallon tank with the manufacturers stand, and it is an incredibly simple design. I believe that it's just nailed together, not even any L shaped cut outs. And it doesn't have any center supports. I don't think you have to worry about that thing ever falling apart.


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

I wanted it to last forever


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

lol well good, I think you will get your wish. :lol:


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I just built a 2x4 frame inside a wobbly store bought 90g stand I got off craigslist. It looked ok, but I would NOT trust it holding up a tank in my house...

I used 6 vertical boards as well as a top and bottom frame, fairly similar to yours. Your design should give a safety factor of about 3 with the tank full of water and a lot of rockwork, not including the added strength of the plywood. :dancing:


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

So, the top of the stand wasn't completely flat (maybe because I suck at woodworking, or maybe because home depot sucks at supplying flat boards). I ended up using some folded up newspaper along the back/bottom side of the plastic aquarium rim to support it. Hopefully, that is going to prevent any stress points on the bottom of the aquarium itself.

Here's a picture since I filled up the aquarium last night to the top:










Oh, and I used some cardboard shims on the carpet to level the entire stand. I hope these work out well long term.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 17, 2003)

i built mine for my 90 with 4 up right 2x4 legs. works a peeach and gives me full access under the tankf or sump etc


----------



## joiseymike (Feb 8, 2009)

jwal said:


> Oh, and I used some cardboard shims on the carpet to level the entire stand. I hope these work out well long term.


Be careful, cardboard will squish pretty flat with all that weight. I'd recommend composite shims from Home Depot. They're $1.50 (ish) for a 10-pack, and they're stronger than wood shims, but they easily snap so it's easier to hide them if the edges stick out.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

joiseymike said:


> jwal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I used some cardboard shims on the carpet to level the entire stand. I hope these work out well long term.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. The composite shims are excellent.


----------

